# Hookup WinXP and Win2000?



## prsings (Oct 31, 2005)

While trying to connect a second monitor, I changed something in device manager, and got:
"...an inconsistency in the PCI bus driver's internal structure.Checkto see if hardware or software is properly installed."
Stop: 0x000000A1, (0xDEAD0010, )x873A9550,0x00000000,0x00000000)
I tried restarting in safe mode AND safe mode with C: prompt, the message changed to: Stop: 0x000000A1, (0xDEAD0010, )x873A9A90,0x00000000,0x00000000)

I tried to get help in Tech Support Forum > Hardware > Video Cards http://www.techsupportforum.com/showthread.php?p=605696#post605696 but advice stopped coming.

Now I am attempting a workaround like this: I have an old computer (Dinosaur) >Dell OptiPlex GX110, X86 based PC, Win 2000 V. 5.0.2195 SP4build 2195, Processor: x86 family 6 Model 8 stepping 6 Genuine Intel~930 Mhz, 194,796 KB RAM.

I am now attempting to set up file sharing on the two computers via a USB cable designed for this.
My idea is to be able to access my Win XP System Restore and simply put it back to an earlier time, or if that failes, look for changes that occured around the time I screwed up, and delete or disable the last video command.

I went to Control Panel> Network and dial-up connections> Local area connection, and started to connect the two. So far My status is: Connected; Duration 14:50:39; Speed 100.0 Mbps; Packets Sent> 10,017 Received> 9,426. Fifteen hours, and who knows how much longer, or if it will work?

While searching in this forum, I saw someone else advised to install the XP hard drive as a slave and access it directly. I am impatient, and this would consume a LOT less time. Is one of these methods preferable, or is there another workaround?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd connect the drive as a slave to access your data. I have no idea how you'd access System Restore from a remote connection. Also, how are you going to access it with either networking or USB if it crashes during the boot?


----------



## prsings (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks, I will try that.


----------



## prsings (Oct 31, 2005)

*What next?*

I have succesfully installed my WinXP C:\ in my Win 2000 machine as F:\ and can access the files. I have searched Windows\System32 by date, Isolating the last modifications I made betfore the crash. Can anyone tell me which files I need to edit?
I tried to use system restore, but I think it is looking for some .dll files that are not in Win2000.

If it will help, I can make screenshots and post them here. I will need instructions how to do so.

Here is the text in >>>>>>>> Windows\System32\settings:
RSFM( SFMSLIST4 INFOvers   colh  bank  path LIST” [email protected]         À  [email protected]           À   LISTD BDTAbhdr˜ | C : \ W I N D O W S \ S Y S T E M 3 2 \ C T 4 M G M . S F 2 C : \ W I N D O W S \ S Y S T E M 3 2 \ C T 4 M G M . S F 2 bhdr˜ | C : \ W I N D O W S \ S Y S T E M 3 2 \ C T 4 M G M . S F 2 C : \ W I N D O W S \ S Y S T E M 3 2 \ C T 4 M G M . S F 2

AND >>>>>>>>>>>Win..\Sys..\dberr:
*(For the day of the crash only)*
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-
CatalogDB: 11:17:25 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2512 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:17:25 AM 8/16/2006: The following file was not found - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\KB907265.cat
CatalogDB: 11:17:25 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2402 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:17:29 AM 8/16/2006: Adding Catalog File: oem70.CAT
CatalogDB: 11:17:29 AM 8/16/2006: DONE Adding Catalog File: oem70.CAT
CatalogDB: 11:17:29 AM 8/16/2006: Adding Catalog File: oem71.CAT
CatalogDB: 11:17:29 AM 8/16/2006: DONE Adding Catalog File: oem71.CAT
CatalogDB: 11:17:31 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2512 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:17:31 AM 8/16/2006: The following file was not found - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\KB907265.cat
CatalogDB: 11:17:31 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2402 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:17:32 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2512 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:17:32 AM 8/16/2006: The following file was not found - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\KB907265.cat
CatalogDB: 11:17:32 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2402 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:17:32 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2512 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:17:32 AM 8/16/2006: The following file was not found - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\KB907265.cat
CatalogDB: 11:17:32 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2402 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:17:32 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2512 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:17:32 AM 8/16/2006: The following file was not found - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\KB907265.cat
CatalogDB: 11:17:32 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2402 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:17:33 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2512 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:17:33 AM 8/16/2006: The following file was not found - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\KB907265.cat
CatalogDB: 11:17:33 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2402 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:17:33 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2512 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:17:33 AM 8/16/2006: The following file was not found - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\KB907265.cat
CatalogDB: 11:17:33 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2402 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:17:34 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2512 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:17:34 AM 8/16/2006: The following file was not found - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\KB907265.cat
CatalogDB: 11:17:34 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2402 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:36:56 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2512 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:36:56 AM 8/16/2006: The following file was not found - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\KB907265.cat
CatalogDB: 11:36:56 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2402 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:37:10 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2512 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:37:10 AM 8/16/2006: The following file was not found - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\KB907265.cat
CatalogDB: 11:37:10 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2402 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:37:12 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2512 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:37:12 AM 8/16/2006: The following file was not found - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\KB907265.cat
CatalogDB: 11:37:12 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2402 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:38:27 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2512 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:38:27 AM 8/16/2006: The following file was not found - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\KB907265.cat
CatalogDB: 11:38:27 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2402 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:38:27 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2512 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:38:27 AM 8/16/2006: The following file was not found - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\KB907265.cat
CatalogDB: 11:38:27 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2402 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:39:20 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2512 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:39:20 AM 8/16/2006: The following file was not found - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\KB907265.cat
CatalogDB: 11:39:20 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2402 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:39:20 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2512 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:39:20 AM 8/16/2006: The following file was not found - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\KB907265.cat
CatalogDB: 11:39:20 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2402 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:40:05 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2512 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:40:05 AM 8/16/2006: The following file was not found - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\KB907265.cat
CatalogDB: 11:40:05 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2402 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:40:05 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2512 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:40:05 AM 8/16/2006: The following file was not found - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\KB907265.cat
CatalogDB: 11:40:05 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2402 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:40:06 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2512 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:40:06 AM 8/16/2006: The following file was not found - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\KB907265.cat
CatalogDB: 11:40:06 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2402 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:40:06 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2512 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:40:06 AM 8/16/2006: The following file was not found - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\KB907265.cat
CatalogDB: 11:40:06 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2402 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:40:07 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2512 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:40:07 AM 8/16/2006: The following file was not found - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\KB907265.cat
CatalogDB: 11:40:07 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2402 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:40:07 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2512 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:40:07 AM 8/16/2006: The following file was not found - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\KB907265.cat
CatalogDB: 11:40:07 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2402 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:40:07 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2512 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:40:07 AM 8/16/2006: The following file was not found - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\KB907265.cat
CatalogDB: 11:40:07 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2402 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:40:08 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2512 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:40:08 AM 8/16/2006: The following file was not found - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\KB907265.cat
CatalogDB: 11:40:08 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2402 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:40:09 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2512 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:40:09 AM 8/16/2006: The following file was not found - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\KB907265.cat
CatalogDB: 11:40:09 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2402 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:40:09 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2512 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:40:09 AM 8/16/2006: The following file was not found - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\KB907265.cat
CatalogDB: 11:40:09 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2402 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:40:09 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2512 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:40:09 AM 8/16/2006: The following file was not found - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\KB907265.cat
CatalogDB: 11:40:09 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2402 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:40:10 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2512 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:40:10 AM 8/16/2006: The following file was not found - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\KB907265.cat
CatalogDB: 11:40:10 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2402 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:40:10 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2512 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:40:10 AM 8/16/2006: The following file was not found - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\KB907265.cat
CatalogDB: 11:40:10 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2402 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:40:10 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2512 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:40:10 AM 8/16/2006: The following file was not found - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\KB907265.cat
CatalogDB: 11:40:10 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2402 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:40:11 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2512 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:40:11 AM 8/16/2006: The following file was not found - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\KB907265.cat
CatalogDB: 11:40:11 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2402 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:40:11 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2512 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:40:11 AM 8/16/2006: The following file was not found - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\KB907265.cat
CatalogDB: 11:40:11 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2402 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:40:25 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2512 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:40:25 AM 8/16/2006: The following file was not found - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\KB907265.cat
CatalogDB: 11:40:25 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2402 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:40:44 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2512 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:40:44 AM 8/16/2006: The following file was not found - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\KB907265.cat
CatalogDB: 11:40:44 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2402 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:40:45 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2512 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:40:45 AM 8/16/2006: The following file was not found - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\KB907265.cat
CatalogDB: 11:40:45 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2402 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:40:48 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2512 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:40:48 AM 8/16/2006: The following file was not found - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\KB907265.cat
CatalogDB: 11:40:48 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2402 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:41:37 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2512 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:41:37 AM 8/16/2006: The following file was not found - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\KB907265.cat
CatalogDB: 11:41:37 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2402 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:41:37 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2512 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:41:37 AM 8/16/2006: The following file was not found - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\KB907265.cat
CatalogDB: 11:41:37 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2402 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:41:59 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2512 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:41:59 AM 8/16/2006: The following file was not found - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\KB907265.cat
CatalogDB: 11:41:59 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2402 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:42:00 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2512 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:42:00 AM 8/16/2006: The following file was not found - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\KB907265.cat
CatalogDB: 11:42:00 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2402 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:42:02 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2512 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:42:02 AM 8/16/2006: The following file was not found - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\KB907265.cat
CatalogDB: 11:42:02 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2402 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:42:59 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2512 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:42:59 AM 8/16/2006: The following file was not found - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\KB907265.cat
CatalogDB: 11:42:59 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2402 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:42:59 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2512 encountered error 0x00000002
CatalogDB: 11:42:59 AM 8/16/2006: The following file was not found - C:\WINDOWS\system32\CatRoot\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\KB907265.cat
CatalogDB: 11:42:59 AM 8/16/2006: File #2 at line #2402 encountered error 0x00000002


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Truthfully, I have no idea how you'd rebuild this. I'd boot the XP-CD and do a repair installation. My suggestion to put the disk in the 2K machine was to recover any data files you may not want to lose.


----------



## Bill_Castner (Aug 17, 2006)

You would use a utility that would permit a remote use of the secondary logon facility. Two free and good ones come to mind:

PsEexec, by Sysinternals: http://www.sysinternals.com/Utilities/PsExec.html
BeyondExec by Beyond Software: http://www.beyondlogic.org/solutions/remoteprocess/BeyondExec.htm

Now that you can start a CMD session on the remote machine, access System Restore through the command line: %systemroot%\system32\restore\rstrui.exe

Are you sure you cannot access the computer in Safe Mode? If you could, you could access the System Restore facility through Help and Support.

.


----------



## prsings (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks for the help, WhaI did was put the XP C:\ drive into the W2K as a slave. I backed up most of it to my external drive (I missed a very important section, my desktop.) When I removed it I also took my partitioned (D: and E out. After backing up, I did a floppy boot and repair from my Win XP CD. it formatted and reinstalled XP.
When I reinstalled my slave (D/E) it read D: but said E: was corrupt. I was referred to a great, IMHO, program called getdataback from http://www.runtime.org/ it allows you to check on the files to see if they can be recovered (opened) BEFORE you buy it. $70 was cheap for all the files I recovered.
I ran GDB and recovered everything on my E: drive partition, but it still gives: "X E:\ is not accessible. The file or directory is corrupted and unreadable."
Is there a way to get into it and format it? Will I need to copy the first partition to my external drive and format the entire drive?


----------

